# Finally fish back into my tank!



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

8 Denison barb's picked up Tuesday, fed them for the first time today. Wild caught so they are a pain to take pictures of, and won't come near where I am up close. Yet.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks really nice. Love the black & black.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that there are fish in there, I can really appreciate the color scheme. Great job!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That really works. Awesome job!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks much guys. Really having issues thinking on what else to add to school. Originally was going to go danio's and bala's but now I'm thinking cardinal's and rainbows. The only thing about rainbows that I don't like is that as they grow they are much less appealing to me. But they will work perfect with them and have a lot of color.

Still going to get 2-3 SAE's and a pleco or two, just waiting for any algae to creep in then start really maintaining the tank.

Was fun taking pictures though (NOT). Took nearly 100 to try and get those shots which were the best ones out of them all. Using my D60 with a 20th or 25th of a second shutter speed. Those little guys move A LOT and ALL THE TIME lol.


----------

